# FALSE-NEGATIVE PREGNANCY RESULT



## PalmTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Does anyone know what's the percentage of a pharmacy false-negative pregnancy result after doing an IVF?

My sister, who lives in the USA, says that it can happen and I should request a blood test because I don't have any period.

Any comments on that


----------



## melloumaw (Feb 2, 2012)

hi palm
it depends on if you mean a urine test...
it also depends on the strength of the urine tested ie was it 1st urine of the day,i was 3 months pregnant with my 1st before i got a positive result doctor told me to let a little out then catch the midstream urine hey ho positive result
mel x


----------



## PalmTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Mel,
Yes, I meant an urine test and I did with the 1st urine of the day but I collected it in a glass pot. Then, I put the test sticker inside as instructed.

I'm not sure what to do as I am having this period pain and no bleeding. Perhaps I will wait for another couple of days and repeat the test. I'm not sure if my urine is strong enough as I do go to the loo very often.

xxx

PalmTree


----------



## melloumaw (Feb 2, 2012)

it could be worth peeing a little then collecting the midflow


----------



## PalmTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Mel,

As the pain doesn't stop since Wednesday last week, I had a scan today and also another urine test and blood test. The Dr said that I had an early miscarriage. I'll get the blood test results tomorrow.

It was very sad to hear that but the Dr said that the good news was that my uterus was working accordingly. So, now I have to wait for the period to arrive, will have another scan in 2 weeks then decide what to do next.

I'm not sure what the blood test will sy tomorrow. Any suggestin?


PalmTree


----------



## PalmTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Mel,

The Dr just told me that my blood test showed that my pregnancy hormone is very high 440. She said that it can be that I'm having a slow pregnancy and it can become a miscarriage or a normal pregnancy.

Now I have to wait and see what it will happen in the next days as I still haven't got any bleeding. 


PalmTree


----------



## melloumaw (Feb 2, 2012)

wishing you the best of luck


----------



## Katht (Dec 12, 2009)

I have just rung my clinic to inform them of my BFN this am.  They have advised me to contine with my meds and retest on Monday.  I have done two hpts this morning so I am not holding out much hope I suppose they have to air on the side of caution.  Has anyone heard of anyone that got a BFP after a BFN on OTD? I certainly haven't and can't seem to find any stories of hope on here.  Thanks Kath x


----------

